# Elddis autoquest flue cover



## gillr49 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi
Can someone tell me where I can get the above spare.
Middle son currently in Europe in our van and has lost it!!
Yes I know we're mad.     
I've checked on O'Learys and others but I might be searching with the wrong words, any help greatly appreciated
Gill and Pel


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Aug 5, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Can someone tell me where I can get the above spare.


Not quite sure which part you mean but I guess it is either the Cowl Cover for the Truma water heater that clips onto the cowl on the side of the van or the Roof Cowl that the flue for the Truma space heater leads up to.

Either way, I think you can get them at East Coast Leisure. The link is to the Heating Spares page so you will need to scroll down until you get to the bit you need.

Graham


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 5, 2007)

Graham  thanks for your reply.
I'm just logging on to the site and will order one ready for the camper returning.
The cover is on the off side of the van and has to be removed before you can lght the fire or gas water heater.
Thanks again
Gill
PS Heard nothing today so far, so things must be OK (fingers crossed)


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Graham I've ordered one Truma Ultrastore Cowl Cover ....boom boom
No wonder I couln't find it. Thank heavens some one is willing to share their expertise. Thanks agan.
Glll


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Aug 5, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Thanks Graham I've ordered one Truma Ultrastore Cowl Cover ....boom boom
> No wonder I couln't find it. Thank heavens some one is willing to share their expertise. Thanks agan.
> Glll


Hello Gill,

My pleasure. I've had plenty of help from other people so nice to be able to give some to you. Thought it might be that one because we have an Autoquest 100.

Graham


----------



## roland rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Heater Cover*



			
				gillr49 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Can someone tell me where I can get the above spare.
> Middle son currently in Europe in our van and has lost it!!
> Yes I know we're mad.
> ...


you should be able to get one from any good motorcaravan or caravan dealer and when you do, just a little tip, drill four small holes in it and screw some self tappers in to deter would be light fingered a--------s who have probably had theirs pinched, its only a couple of minutes to unscrew when needed.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good tip Roland, we'll do that.
Although I found it easy to remove my husband just couldn't do it. I read somewhere a spray of silicone helps.
Ordered it from a shop on ebay for £12.50 delivered, which I thought was OK.
Thanks again.
Gill
PS  Text from the boy last night, discovered the polarity on the site was reversed and was asking what to do - as if we know!!! I had been told that it made no difference if you unplugged and were careful, so I told him that and later had a short text to say they were drinking wine with neighbours   so we presume everything OK. Hopefully no problems today as they're off to Eurodisney for the day


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 6, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Good tip Roland, we'll do that.
> Although I found it easy to remove my husband just couldn't do it. I read somewhere a spray of silicone helps.
> Ordered it from a shop on ebay for £12.50 delivered, which I thought was OK.
> Thanks again.
> ...



Hi,
if the site is using the two pin continental plug just get the plug turned the other way up.
if it uses the blue plug like ours then you can do nowt.but be very careful as the main circuit breaker wont work if there is a fault.
worth buying or making up a short, reversed plug and socket just for times like this.
as for the cowl. you only need it in winter to protect the heater from snow ect blowing in when not in use.
ours doesnt even have the fittings for one just a fixed grill, no ridges or clips.
they can be a pain to remove though.

john.


----------



## roland rat (Aug 6, 2007)

*Flue cover*



			
				gillr49 said:
			
		

> Good tip Roland, we'll do that.
> Although I found it easy to remove my husband just couldn't do it. I read somewhere a spray of silicone helps.
> Ordered it from a shop on ebay for £12.50 delivered, which I thought was OK.
> Thanks again.
> ...


The reason why I drilled and screwed my cover was because I had mine nicked on that big site just outside Lyon, it just slows the theft down, if you put silicone on it will make it easier for the thieves to remove. If you are having dificulty getting it off try using a small electrical screwdriver near the raised part and it will come off quite easily,
                                                           Roland.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Roland
All these tips are so useful, thankyou.

We will reverse a plug, we have got a polarity tester so it seems daft to do nothing if the polarity is reversed. We were going down this path, only an employee at our van supplier made me feel I was being ridiculous even asking the question.

We were worried about running out of gas when we go over for 6 weeks in Sept. but after some research have decided to loan a spare bottle from our local calor dealer and carry it in the van (so we'll have 3). If we run out we'll eat out   

Thanks again
Gill


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Aug 6, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> as for the cowl. you only need it in winter to protect the heater from snow ect blowing in when not in use.
> ours doesnt even have the fittings for one just a fixed grill, no ridges or clips.
> they can be a pain to remove though.


I think there may be different rules for different water heaters.

When we bought our van the sales lady told us we only need use the fridge vent covers during winter but we should always use the cowl cover for the Truma Ultrastore water heater.

The Truma manual confirms this:"Always mount the cowl cap if the water heater is not being used. Non-observance of this point can lead to the function of the appliance being impaired through water, dirt or insects. There shall be no claim under the guarantee if this point is not observed. Always remove the cowl cap prior to operating the water heater".

Graham


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 6, 2007)

Graham, that's what we were told when we picked out van up.
I've told the boy to cover the grill with a bag if it rains when he's not using it.
I can't see that  two weeks wil do that much harm and as I said the new one should be waiting when he gets back.
Gill


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 6, 2007)

Graham Hadfield said:
			
		

> I think there may be different rules for different water heaters.
> 
> When we bought our van the sales lady told us we only need use the fridge vent covers during winter but we should always use the cowl cover for the Truma Ultrastore water heater.
> 
> ...



hi graham,
you are probably quite right.
we have a carver cascade and there is no means of fitting a cover.
we never have had covers for the fridge vents? but the van is normally parked close to a wall on that side so no probs as yet.

john.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 6, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Thanks Roland
> All these tips are so useful, thankyou.
> 
> We will reverse a plug, we have got a polarity tester so it seems daft to do nothing if the polarity is reversed. We were going down this path, only an employee at our van supplier made me feel I was being ridiculous even asking the question.
> ...



the "employee" has obviously never camped abroad or he/she would be aware of this very common problem. probably a wallpaper salesman in his last job   
please make sure you secure the bottle really well if it,s in the van and cover it with something at the port as they can be iffy about carrying too much gas on board.

john


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 6, 2007)

John
Thanks, once again invaluable advice, just for the asking.
We'll have to wait for the van to return to find a safe place to secure it.
As to hiding it I'm sure we'll anage that.
It all sounded so easy when we decided to buy!!!!!!!!!
Gill


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 6, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> John
> Thanks, once again invaluable advice, just for the asking.
> We'll have to wait for the van to return to find a safe place to secure it.
> As to hiding it I'm sure we'll anage that.
> ...



Well Gill, you made the right decision to buy so dont be put off. if you get moved on just stop elsewhere, if you have a problem just ask on here, do your own thing just have fun and enjoy your motorhome.........we do!!!!!
   

john.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 6, 2007)

You're right John.
Got to learn to chill. This is what retirement is all about.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 7, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> You're right John.
> Got to learn to chill. This is what retirement is all about.



retirement............i should be so lucky


----------



## guest (Aug 7, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> retirement............i should be so lucky


your closer than me to retiring....the govenrment will prob put the working age up to 90 for me....


----------



## walkers (Aug 7, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> the "employee" has obviously never camped abroad or he/she would be aware of this very common problem. probably a wallpaper salesman in his last job
> please make sure you secure the bottle really well if it,s in the van and cover it with something at the port as they can be iffy about carrying too much gas on board.
> 
> john


if you go by channel tunnel they have a limit as to how much gas you carry, not sure about the ferries


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 10, 2007)

Good point about the ferry companies.

All you experienced motorhomers out there is this possible?

Buy a gaz pigtail and when the one full bottle of calor runs out change pigtails using a jubilee clip that tightens up with a screwdriver and connect the gaz pigtail to a gaz bottle.
Our Autoquest is 2004 so has the 30mbar regulator attached inside the gas bottle locker.

Am I missing something?

Gill


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 10, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Good point about the ferry companies.
> 
> All you experienced motorhomers out there is this possible?
> 
> ...



i see no reason why not if you can buy a pigtail/connector without the regulator.
i dont know how gaz bottles connect. worth looking into though.

john.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thnks Papajohn
You can buy the pigtails that fit directly into the top of all propane/butane bottles from www.caktanks.co.uk
GCYADG adaptor butane pigtail gaz £6.98 inc.VAT

For that money we're going to try it
Thanks again
Gill


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 18, 2007)

It works     

Now have a gaz bottle + pigtail + rubber pipe and fitting to screw onto our 30mbar fitted regulator
and a red calor gas bottle with pipe and fitting to screw in
Both tested and OK
Feel better about touring France now.
Have also ordered flat hose and bought some fendox.
Thanks everyone for advice


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 18, 2007)

Gill with regards your gas ,i will be surprised if you run out of gas if you can get  2 in bottles 13 and 7 or even 2x 7kg unless your heavy on the gas you should be ok.We went for 2 weeks on half full 7kg and only changed onto full one on last day
Rob


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 18, 2007)

Rob, thanks for your comments
The reason we've done this is because next year we hope to travel through Europe from April to August (4 months) and did not want even a small chance of running out. We know gaz will be more expensive but the idea is to bomb down to Italy / Greeces, cut accross France to Spain / Portugal and spend the last 2 months in France touring and meeting up with friends and visiting rellies.

We could stay longer, who knows.
Roll on 2008 and may the road raise up to meet us.

Thanks again


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 18, 2007)

wish i was coming
rob


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 23, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Although I found it easy to remove my husband just couldn't do it



hi gill. found this on ebay and thought of you(or more precicely your hubby  ) a cover removal tool.  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRUMA-HEATER-...ryZ36798QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

john


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 24, 2007)

Pappajohn.......thanks, just put a bid on.
I cant criticise now, put the new cover on and noone can get it off!!

Just got back from the Yorkshire Dales, some lovely laybyes just before Skipton
Have a lovely Bank Holiday Weekend
Weather looks good for once (fingers crossed)
​


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 24, 2007)

hi gill.
if you look closely it looks to me like a short length of plastic sink waste with a few stategic saw cuts to make what could be an old fashioned drinks can opener.
very easy to make  but the seller probably make a lot of them. good luck to him for thinking of it  

john


----------

